# Nail polishes for WOC (especially brights)



## nazneen372 (May 25, 2008)

Which nail varnishes do you like to wear and what's your skintone? I find a lot of bright shades clash with my skin but I love the following shades (I'm NC43)

Bourjois So Laque Nail Enamel in Rouge Diva (cherry red creme)
OPI Can You Dig It? (bright purple cream)
OPI Monsooner Or Later (bright mandarin reddy orange creme)


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 25, 2008)

I'm East Asian, and lately, I've been liking Charmed by a Snake by OPI (a caramel shimmer). I'm also a fan of My Private Jet by OPI; I find it's a great black/gray shade


----------



## zuiahiah99 (May 25, 2008)

I like milani polishes.  They are bright on my skin NW 50.  I try to have pinks and oranges.


----------



## sofabean (May 26, 2008)

zoya has some really cute nailpolish colors.

ELF has some for $1 each. (eyeslipsface.com)


----------



## 1QTPie (May 26, 2008)

I own almost 150 nail colors. I don't limit myself with shades. I wear whatever I'm in the mood to wear. (I'm 31, NC45, short square nails.)

I order my lacquers online headtotoebeauty.com or 8ty8.com.

I like Rimmel's nail polish for a quick two day color. I use Poshe' top coat for a quick finish and I change my nail color twice a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





China Glaze has great brights too. They don't last long though.


----------



## janelovesyou (May 26, 2008)

I'm NC50 and I don't think there are some colors that don't work with WOC. It's just whatever you like at the moment. Right now my favorite OPI shade is Strawberry Margherita, it's a gorgous bright hot pink shade.


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 26, 2008)

I'm NC50 and I wear brights, darks, nudes and whatever else catches my eye! 

China Glaze has some really pretty colors, also OPI polishes


----------



## captodometer (May 27, 2008)

I'm NC50.  I'm a veterinarian, so short nails always.  But I go back and forth between round and square.

I like dark colors and brights.  I stay away from pastels.

Some of my faves:

MAC Nocturnelle
MAC Nightfall
MAC Toast of the Town
OPI Lincoln Park After Dark
Orly Orange Punch
Orly Naughty
Rimmel Pink Punk
Chi Chi Merman
Chi Chi Steel Blue
Chi Chi Game on Mole


----------



## LatinaRose (May 27, 2008)

Mmmmm, I love nail polish!! Here's some pics of my faves...

OPI Charged Up Cherry





Nicole The Right Thing (a shimmery reddish orange)





Nicole City Pretty Rose (my absolute favorite pink)


----------



## disastarr (May 28, 2008)

i'm an nc 45-50 and i'm wearing OPI's Cajun Shrimp on my toes now. It's a bright orangey coral.  I also like OPI's Edin-burgundy, a rich but not too dark redish-burgundy.


----------



## Quiana (May 28, 2008)

Girl ALL of them !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I am into corals, pinks and oranges. Some of my faves are:

Sally Hansen:
Diamond Strength in Kisses
Diamonf Stength in Happy

Orly:
Crush on You
Butterflies
Heatwave

OPI:
Red Hot Ayers Rock
Cajun Shrimp
Mod-ern It Girl
Brights Power

I buy all my OPI on head2toebeauty.com and 8ty8beauty.com for half of what you would pay retail for!


----------



## Nox (May 28, 2008)

I don't think there's any color a WOC can't wear.  That's the beauty of us brown folks; we can get away with anything and make it look good.

With that being said, my favorites colors to wear (no brand in particular) are hot pink, coral, navy, black, soft iridescent gold, nudes, light pinks, reds, wines, burgundies.  I tend to do nudish or neutral (black, white, silver) colors on my hands, and bright colors on my feet.  The one color I absolutely love is OPI Princesses Rule.


----------



## funkychik02 (May 28, 2008)

I've been wearing darks exclusively for months now. You can't get me out of my Blue Satin!


----------

